# Timbrens, Monroe Muscle, Buyers Suspension



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Cleaning out our Fisher shop and we came across some brand new, still in packaging Timbrens, Monroe Muscle LSE Elastomer springs, and Buyers "Truckstar" suspension kits

Part numbers: 

Buyers Truckstar PN# 5562001 GM fitment --- $85.00 each, have 3 sets
Monroe Elastomer Springs PN# 447MM GM fitment --- $75.00
Monroe Elastomer Springs PN# 429MM Dodge fitment --- $75.00
Timbren SES kit PN# GMFK15CA GM fitment --- $165.00

Not 100% sure on all the details of these kits other than that they have everything included. Please do a little research before reaching out.

We ARE a factory direct dealer for Fisher, Keystone, and Buyers products. So feel free to reach out for any of your Truck and Plow needs!


----------

